# Spring Sharp-tailed Grouse Census Tallied



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Spring Sharp-tailed Grouse Census Tallied

Preliminary reports from the 2007 spring sharp-tailed grouse census
indicate a 7 percent increase in the number of male grouse recorded
compared to last year.

Statewide, observers counted 4,670 sharptails on spring dancing grounds
this year compared to 4,347 in 2006, according to Stan Kohn, upland game
management supervisor for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

More than 630 square miles were covered. Male grouse recorded per square
mile on comparable census areas increased from 5.5 in 2006 to 5.9 this
year.

An indication of the fall season won't be known until mid-August, Kohn
said, upon completion of brood surveys


----------

